

Ruby Summer of Code raises $100,000 - mickeyben
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Ruby-Summer-of-Code-raises-100-000-965861.html

======
jnoller
That's pretty awesome that the ruby community came together and put up the
cash for this. I'm still lost/in the dark as to why no Ruby projects made it
into the GSOC.

Also, here is Charles Nutter's blog on this:
[http://blog.headius.com/2010/03/ruby-summer-of-
code-2010.htm...](http://blog.headius.com/2010/03/ruby-summer-of-
code-2010.html)

And the official page: <http://rubysoc.org/>

